# Reise auf der AIDAbella für zwei Personen zu gewinnen



## Rainer Hönle (5 August 2008)

Auf den Schiffen der AIDA Flotte sind zwei Spitzenprodukte von *DELTALOGIC* im Einsatz: 
*ACCON-AGLink* und *ACCON-NETLink-PRO*. Diese sorgen dafür, dass Sie den Urlaub richtig 
genießen können. Deshalb verlosen wir im Rahmen unseres 15-jährigen Firmenjubiläums 
eine Reise für zwei Personen auf der AIDAbella vom 18.10.-25.10.08 im Wert von 3.200,- Euro. 
Die siebentägige Rundreise führt nach Madeira und zu den schönsten Inseln der Kanaren - 
La Palma, Teneriffa, Lanzarotte und Fuerteventura. Sollten Sie noch keine Teilnahmekarte 
erhalten haben, können Sie sich hier  ihr persönliches Exemplar anfordern. Und vielleicht fahren 
ja Sie bald dem Herbst davon ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 August 2008)

Die Zeit läuft. Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, müssen die Karten bis zum 29.08.2008 bei uns eingehen.
Weitere Infos zur Reise gibt es direkt hier AIDAbella Kanarenrundreise im Oktober.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 August 2008)

*Letzte Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme an der Verlosung*

Heute läuft der Einsendeschluss (Datum des Poststempels) ab. Wer seine Karte noch nicht 
eingeschickt hat, muss sich jetzt wirklich beeilen. Nächste Woche ist dann die Ziehung .


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 August 2008)

Ist diese Reise wirklich gratis?
Gestern kam bei K1 ein Bericht über eine Gratisreise vom grossen Buchklub.
Hier mussten Nebenkosten bezahlt werden, die die Kosten einer Reise gebucht im Reisebüro um ca 100€ überschitten hätten. *ROFL*

Wobei ich eine Solche Bauernfängerei Deltalogic nicht zutraue.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 August 2008)

Also, der Preis beinhaltet 
- den Hin- und Rückflug von einem deutschen Flughafen.
- die Rundreise auf der AIDAbella für 2 Personen, wie sie HIER auch gebucht werden kann, also das volle Paket (Außenkabine!!). 
- Ich denke allerdings, dass Besäufnisse an der Bar nicht beeinhaltet sind ;-). Dies sind dann zu zahlende Nebenkosten .
- Kosten für ein Reisebüro etc. fallen auch nicht an, da das Ganze von uns direkt über AIDA Cruises abegwickelt wird.

Ach ja, wir verkaufen keine Heizdecken und keine Buchclubmitgliedschaften. Aber wir haben gute Produkte, 
die auch auf den Schiffen der AIDA Cruises im Einsatz sind. Und darauf sind wir stolz. Dies ist der Grund, 
warum wir in unserem Jubiläumsjahr diese Reise verlosen.

Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn der Gewinner (m/w) uns nachher einige Fotos von der Reise zukommen läßt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 August 2008)

hallo,
ich drück 4l alle daumen, das er der glückliche ist.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 August 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich drück 4l alle daumen, das er der glückliche ist.


Um zu gewinnen, muss er auch eine Karte eingeschickt haben. Falls der Gewinner (m/w) jemand 
aus dem Forum wird, dann hoffe ich, dass er (m/w) sich auch zu erkennen gibt oder direkt hier "outet". 
Und natürlich hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht reinstellt.


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

lori hat mit seinen absichten keine edlen absichten, er will mich einfach nur ne weile loswerden 

... ich wünsche allen teilnehmern viel glück!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lori hat mit seinen absichten keine edlen absichten, er will mich einfach nur ne weile loswerden
> 
> ... ich wünsche allen teilnehmern viel glück!



Vielleicht hofft er auch, dass du ihn dann mitnimmst


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2008)

*Der Gewinner wurde ermittelt ...*

... und es ist nicht 4L.
Detlef Hecker aus der Umgebung von Berlin hat die Jubliäumsreise auf der AIDAbella gewonnen. 
Das ganze DELTALOGIC Team gratuliert dem Gewinner ganz herzlich. Mittlerweile hat Detlef Hecker 
auch den "Schock" meines Anrufes verdaut und freut sich auf die Reise (wer würde das nicht tun), 
an der er gemeinsam mit seiner Frau teilnimmt.


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Ich möchte auch mal angerufen werden und eine Reise geschenkt bekommen 

Bisher gabs von DeltaLogic nur einen defekten USB Stick 
(Wurde aber sofort getauscht  )


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 September 2008)

So, ich war jetzt gestern einmal selbst auf der AIDAbella und habe mir das Schiff angesehen und eine Führung, 
auch in die sonst nicht zugänglichen Räume wie Brücke, Maschinenraume etc., erhalten. Das Schiff ist schon 
sehr beeindruckend: fast 252 m lang, maximale Höhe über Wasser fast 48 m, 7,2 m Tiefgang und 37,80 m an 
der breitesten Stelle. Angetrieben wird das Schiff mit zwei Motoren zu je 12,5 MW (von Siemens natürlich). 
Die Stromerzeugung dafür (und für den restlichen Bedarf) erfolgt mit 4 Dieselaggregaten mit je 9 MW Leistung.
Aber auch die ganzen anderen Details, wie die Logistik, die Ausrüstung (Restaurants, Theatrium, Disco, 
Wellness, Sport, Kino ....(Reihenfolge ohne Wertung)) etc. haben meinen Mund etwas offen stehen lassen. 
Wer mich kennt, weiß welch seltener Zustand dies ist.

@audsuperuser:
Unser Gewinner *kann* die Kreuzfahrt geniessen, ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen. Sämtliche Speisen und Getränke 
dazu sind im Preis enthalten. Sondervergnügen wie Bar, Massage, spezielle Landausflüge, Einkäufe etc. werden separat 
abgerechnet und sind von Gewinner direkt zu bezahlen. 

@eye:
Vielleicht starten wir ja wieder einmal eine Aktion mit Verlosung. Da heißt es dann: einfach teilnehmen. Vielleicht 
klappt es ja dann mit dem Anruf von mir ;-).


----------

